# Savo Djikanovic



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Any Yugos here who can tell me something about this dude?
My team Olympiakos signed him a few weeks ago but Subotic hasn't used him at all yet. Is he any good, what kind of player is he?
Thanks in advance for your answers


----------

